# Problem mit meinem Setup!



## FawkesDog (28. Dezember 2017)

Guten Abend,
Ich habe folgendes Problem mit meinem aufgebauten Setup: Ich bekomme wenn ich an meinem Schreibtisch sitze und die Maus bewege, z.B beim zocken, im Windows, oder sonst so auch, schon nach wenigen Minuten Armschmerzen. Meine Hand verkrampft so komisch und mein Arm wird merkwürdig schlapp, es zieht leicht bis zur schulter und es nervt dann einfach, die Maus zu bewegen. Ich habe schon einige Mäuse ausprobiert, aber keine wirkliche Besserung. Bei der Hand, die an der Tastatur ist, bekomme ich diese Symptome nicht. Nur bei der Maus. Dazu muss ich sagen, ich habe nicht die größten Hände, eher ziemlich kleine. Es macht einfach kein Spaß mehr, dann an dem PC zu sitzen. Selbst beim Schreiben mit nem Stift, bekomme ich die Schmerzen. Ich hab schon vieles ausprobiert: Stuhl geändert, anders gesessen, andere Mäuse, aber keine Abhilfe. 

Wenn ich woanders bin, bei Kumpels oder so, bekomme ich diese Schmerzen nicht, was mich überrascht. Ich verstehe nicht, woran dass liegen könnte.

Meine Frage ist und versuche mit euren Antworten, weiter zukommen: Hattet/Habt solche Probleme und wie habt ihr sie in den Griff bekommen? ich weiß leider nicht weiter...


----------



## Lok92 (28. Dezember 2017)

Ich hatte das auch mal vor ca. 2-3 Monaten nach einem Maus Wechsel, ich bin damals von einer Sharkoon Fireglieder auf eine Roccat  Lua gewechselt.

Sharkoon FireGlider Optical Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Roccat Lua Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Meine Hand hat sich dann immer ziemlich verkrampft, es tat dann nach einer Zeit so weh das ich für ne halbe Stunde aussetzen musste und dann gings wieder ne Zeitlang. Nach ner Weile kamen diese Schmerzen dann nicht mehr vor.
Ich hab relativ normale Männer Hände würde ich mal sagen, die Mäuse haben halt komplett unterschiedliche Formen was ich denke mal der Punkt war so das sich die Muskelatur vllt. umgewöhnen musste.

Allerdings betraf das wirklich nur meine Hand nicht den Arm so wie du schreibst, das der Arm schlapp wird etc.


----------



## Garnorh198 (28. Dezember 2017)

Ich würde sagen, dass dein Schreibtisch zu hoch ( oder dein Stuhl zu klein ) ist. Wie es auf dem Bild aussieht, geht dein Arm schräg nach oben, wenn du die Maus in der Hand hast. Besser wäre es, wenn deine Maushand/-arm zumindest waagerecht ist oder minimal etwas höher als die Tischkante, so dass dein Arm von oben nach unten zeigt.


----------



## FawkesDog (29. Dezember 2017)

Am Stuhl könnte es tatsächlich liegen.... Er hat zwar einige Einstellungen, aber man kann leider nicht die Armlehnen auf die Höhe des Schreibtisches machen... Meine Arme gehen nach unten, aber nicht in einen rechten Winkel, wie es empfohlen ist, laut Feng Shui. Der Schreibtisch ist 74cm hoch und ich bin 167cm groß. Laut einer Internetseite, müsste die Ideale Höhe des Tisches, 67cm hoch sein bei meiner Größe. So einen hab ich leider noch nicht gesehen... Allgemein sitze ich an dem Tisch und auf dem Stuhl verkrampft und bekomme Schmerzen nach kurzer Zeit. Welchen Stuhl und Schreibtisch nutzt Ihr? Ist dass Zusammenspiel, zwischen Tisch und Stuhl bei euch gut eingestimmt?? 

LG


----------



## Lok92 (29. Dezember 2017)

Ich nutze einen normal 0815 Schreibtisch Stuhl mit Armlehnen, bei Bedarf kann ich dir gerne ein Foto reinstellen. Als "Tisch" habe ich mir eine Holzplatte zurecht geschnitten, sie foliert und mit Winkel an der Wand befestigt + 2 seperate Tischbeine und fertig ist der Tisch 

Sowas würde evtl auch bei dir in Betracht kommen, es wäre die einfachste Art einen Tisch auf 67 cm Höhe zubekommen. Es gibt kleine Tischplatten schon für sehr wenig Geld im Baumarkt, dann könnte man 2 Winkel besorgen und erstmal 2 Tischbeine aus einem Vierkant Holz zusägen und montieren. Sozusagen erstmal als Versuchs Objekt um zuschaun ob Beschwerden weg gehen, wenns dann klappt kann man sich über einen Ausbau Gedanken machen


----------



## FawkesDog (31. Dezember 2017)

Gerne, stelle mal ein Foto von deinem Setup rein.  Bin gespannt! Die Idee ist echt nice, einfach ne Tischplatte nehmen und an die Wand montieren. Dabei die Höhe, selber variieren. In meiner neuen Wohnung später, werde ich wohl dass selbe machen! 
Bin gespannt auf ein Foto


----------

